# Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo! #h

Ich wollte mir ja eine etwas passende Ausrüstung für das Vertikalangeln vom Boot zulegen und hatte mich aufgrund des günstigen Preises und der Empfehlungen im Board auf die Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging festgelegt.

Nun gibt es von der Rute ja zwei einteilige Varianten für unterschiedliche Ködergewichtsbereiche. 
Einmal die 180cm lange 12-16 Gramm und die 190cm lange 16-22 Gramm. Ich hatte mir letztere ausgeschaut. Im Gespräch mit einem Besitzer dieser Rute (THX @ Meridian) wurde mir aber gesagt, dass diese vergleichsweise hart ausfällt und für Barsch und Zander recht derb ist.

Daher wollte ich nochmal bei den übrigen Vertikalanglern nachfragen, welche Variante der Rozemeijer ihr für die Angelei auf Barsch und Zander mit Gummiködern bevorzugen würdet. Denn ich möchte andererseits nicht, dass die Rute zu weich bzw. zu "langsam" ausfällt, es sollen schon Jigköpfe bis ca. 25 Gramm maximal gefischt werden und der Anschlag nicht in der ersten Rutenaktion verpuffen.

Ich würd mich über Eure helfenden Aussagen diesbezüglich freuen! #6


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi pilkman,

hilft dir zwar nur bedingt weiter, aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass MeRiDiAn weiss, wovon er spricht!
Meine Meinung zur Rute kennst du, will sie hier nicht wiederholen.


----------



## the doctor (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo Pilkman

Ich hatte anfangs die 12-16gr. Rute
Diese ist mir allerdings ein ticken zu weich gewesen.
Nun habe ich die 16-22gr. Rute in 1,9m und mir ihr komme ich bestens zu recht#6
Vertikal hatte sie gestern mit meiner Shimano GT 1000 FA in der Hand und fand diese Kombo im gegensatz zu seiner( Stella + Godfather:m) nicht schlecht.

Mein Tip ist: hol dir die 1,9mRute in 16-22gr. und du machst nichts falsch#6


----------



## Gunni77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

Das klassische Dilemma zwischen "Drillspaß" auf der einen und "Köderführung und Anschlag" auf der anderen Seite. 
Ich habe jetzt nicht den direkten vergleich der Ruten, deshalb sage ich auch nichts dazu, aber....
Die Godfather ist ne geile Rute, aber eben auch ein Brett. Will meinen, das Zander unter 70cm wenig Spaß bringen, normalerweise. Wenn es viele kleine gibt oder zum barschangeln würde ich das genau abwägen. Zum reinen barschangeln nehme ich die Godfather inzwischen nicht mehr (obwohl es geht, ich habe das letztes Jahr ausgiebig getestet:q ), weil diese die Rute nicht mal ansatzweise fordern. Bei nem mittleren Hecht schaut das schon wieder ganz anders aus, so ist das nun mal.

Gruß


----------



## darth carper (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Ich habe die Variante bis 16g Wurfgewicht und finde diese schon recht straff.
Köpfe von 25g kann man damit sicher fischen.
Die 16-22g wäre mir zu hart.


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Ja, das ist das Dilemma: Dem einen zu hart, dem anderen zu weich. Man kann's halt nie allen rechtmachen.

Pilkman, kauf dir die Rute, die deinem Gefühl am ehesten entspricht. Bist du später der Meinung, die Rute könnte doch 'nen Tick härter/weicher sein, verkaufst du sie halt wieder bei e-bay und fängst das Spiel von vorne an. 

So geht's uns allen ständig. Ist ein ganz seltener Ausnahmefall, dass man über Jahre *nicht *das Gefühl bekommt, da müsste es doch noch was Besseres geben.
Das hört leider nie auf!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure ersten schnellen Postings! #h



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das klassische Dilemma zwischen "Drillspaß" auf der einen und "Köderführung und Anschlag" auf der anderen Seite. ...



Gunni hat es kurz und bündig auf den Punkt gebracht, denn das ist in der Tat die Zwickmühle, in der ich mich bei der Auswahl befinde. Und letztlich sind alle Meinungen zu einer Rutenaktion immer subjektiv, das zeigen auch die unterschiedlichen Feedbacks. Siehe hier z.B. das Statement vom Doctor... was dem einen gerade richtig, ist dem anderen zu weich. :m

Ich denke aber, dass ich mich einfach mal auf die Mehrheit der Boardies verlasse und mir die 12-16 Gramm zulege. Der Preis tut nicht so mördermäßig weh, im Zweifelsfall ist dann ja auch noch die 16-22 Gramm drin.  :q


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist ein ganz seltener Ausnahmefall, dass man über Jahre *nicht*das Gefühl bekommt, da müsste es doch noch was Besseres geben. ... Das hört leider nie auf!



Wie wahr, wie wahr... :m

Deshalb vermeide ich es auch jeweils, von einer Rute oder auch Rolle "für´s Leben" zu sprechen. Qualitätsmäßig mag das ja hinkommen, aber in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit macht einem da mehr als oft die Neugier und die Unvernunft einen Strich durch die Rechnung. :q


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi Pilkman,

du machst das schon richtig.
Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Vertikalrute und ich hoff mal, dass du demnächst 'n paar schöne Raubfischfotos reinstellst!#6


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Vertikalrute ...



Hmm, ich glaube, dass das noch etwas auf sich warten läßt... |kopfkrat 

... hab grad mit Robert von der Catch-Company telefoniert und er hat mir gesagt, dass die Rozemeijer-Ruten leider erst wieder voraussichtlich im Februar lieferbar sein sollen. :c 

Das ist schade, wo die meisten unserer Gewässer gerade wieder die störende Eisschicht verlieren... #t 

Hat jemand noch eine andere mögliche Bezugsquelle für die Rozemeijer?


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Schau mal bei gummi-ulli, der hat sie sogar im Angebot!
www.angel-ussat.de


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Die to-jig-it für 79,95 € wär vielleicht noch 'n feiner Kompromiss für dich!
Besser verarbeitet, sehr schöne Aktion und hält auch was aus, das Teil!

Der Meterhecht wurde mit der to-jig-it gefangen:


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal bei gummi-ulli, der hat sie sogar im Angebot!
> www.angel-ussat.de



Hallo Vertikal,

ein digges DANKESCHÖN... ich hab die letzten beiden Ruten in der 12-16 Gramm-Version bekommen, die Bestellung ist raus... #6


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die letzten beiden Ruten in der 12-16 Gramm-Version bekommen



Du bist mir ja einer, beidhändig fischen!!!
Na, da will ich aber demnächst erst recht fette Bilder sehen!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist mir ja einer, beidhändig fischen!!!
> Na, da will ich aber demnächst erst recht fette Bilder sehen!



Nee, ich hab gleich für´n Kumpel mitbestellt...  

... zusammen angeln macht mehr Spaß! #6


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... zusammen angeln macht mehr Spaß! #6




Das unterschreib ich sofort!
Viel Spaß euch beiden und lasst mal hören, wie ihr mit den Ruten klarkommt.


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel Spaß euch beiden und lasst mal hören, wie ihr mit den Ruten klarkommt.



Mach ich. #h

Für den Anfang heisst es eh erstmal probieren und testen. Hoffe aber mal, dass sich dann die Erfolge einstellen, die Fischgröße hängt ja nunmal auch vom beangelten Gewässer ab. Aber damit habe ich eigentlich kein Problem. :m

Mal schauen, für den Anfang wollten wir uns ein Sortiment an relativ verbreiteten und anscheinend bewährten Ködern wie den Lunker City Fine-S Fish in 6cm und 10cm, den Walleye Assassins in 10cm und den Lunker City Zalt Shakers zulegen und die an Erie- und Rundkopf-Jigs fischen. 
Bisher hab ich unter dem Boot meist nur mit Balance-Jigs und kleinen Zockern gefischt. Die Führung ist da ja doch schon eine andere.


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Deine Köderauswahl liest ja schon ganz ordentlich!

Hier noch zwei Tipps für den Anfang:
Ruhig *zwischendurch *auch mal was Größeres dranhängen, z. B. sea shad von Bass Assassin ( www.as-tackle.de ) in 15 cm (!) und dann die Gufis auch sehr ruhig führen.
Jetzt im Winter reicht eigentlich meist die vom Wind ausgelöste leichte Schaukelei des Bootes, in Vebindung mit deinem von der Kälte ausgelösten Zittern völlig aus!

Die Futterfische bewegen sich jetzt kaum noch und alles andere würde die Räuber eher verschrecken.
Jetzt gilt: Weniger (Bewegung) ist mehr!


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo Vertikal,

vielen Dank für Deine Tipps! #h

Ich hatte auch überlegt, Hegenen aus kleinen 3,5cm-Kopytos zu basteln und diese an einem leichten Endblei anzubieten. Macht das zu dieser Jahreszeit Sinn oder ist die Konzentration auf einen einzeln angebotenen Köder in Grundnähe aus Deiner Sicht sinnvoller?


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Das wär die die sogenannte Fischli-Hegene in modifizierter Form. Hatten wir mal in der Sorpe versucht, leider vergebens.
Probiers doch mal aus, kann ja im anderen Gewässer super funzen!


----------



## Gunni77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

Mit den beschriebenen Ködern machst du nichts falsch, FinS in 4" oder 5" und der SeaShad sind wohl nie so richtig daneben. Den saltShaker habe ich in seiner kleinsten Form im Herbst ziemlich erfolgreich|supergri  vom Ufer auf Barsch benutzt.
Zu Hegenen habe ich ein gespanntes Verhältnis. Mal geht gar nichts, vom BB blieb das erste mal nur ne richtig dicke Brasse und ein winziger Barsch hängen, das letzte mal  ein überraschend guter Zander, aber eben kein einziger, vernünftiger Barsch. Ich denke aber, wenn du einen Barschschwarm (Ich habe irgendwie noch keinen gefunden, entweder die sind alle Einzelgänger oder lösen sich im Winter in Luft auf#d :m ) ausmachst, klappt auch das, wobei die Gefahr von Minifischen besteht.

gruß


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@ Gunni & Vertikal

Dankeschön fur Eure Erfahrungen zum Thema Hegene. 
Ich hatte mir das bloß mal gedacht, weil ich beim Schleppen auch gerne einen kleinen 5cm Kopyto am Seitenarm vor dem Wobbler fische und mir der schon einige nette Fänge eingebracht hat. Manchmal ist der kleine GuFi erfolgreicher als der Hauptköder (Wobbler). Aber wahrscheinlich geht da mit der Hegene auch nichts über probieren... :m

*@ All #h

Welche Jigkopfgewichte nutzt ihr überwiegend beim Vertikalangeln in stehenden Gewässern?* 
Die Tiefen, die ich beangeln möchte, liegen zwischen 5 und ca. 13 Meter, in Einzelfällen auch mehr.


----------



## vertikal (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> *Welche Jigkopfgewichte nutzt ihr überwiegend beim Vertikalangeln in stehenden Gewässern?*



Das ist leicht zu beantworten:
Gerade noch so schwer, dass du das "Berühren" des Bodens genau spürst. 
Hängt ganz stark vom Wind, damit verbundener Drift, der Wassertiefe etc, ab!

Ausprobieren und wenn du nichts mehr spürst, wieder etwas schwerer fischen!


----------



## Gunni77 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

ich würde sagen, in den meisten Fällen zwischen 14 und 21 Gramm

Weiterführende Experimente mit Hegenen stehen noch aus....

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@ Vertikal

Das ist klar, aber ich wollte mir ja kein komplettes Sortiment an Jigköpfen in 7, 11, 14, 17, 21, 24 und 28 Gramm zulegen... bei Gummiködern bin ich bisher nämlich eher mager ausgestattet.

Einem Anfänger beim Kutterangeln würde man z.B. sagen, dass er vier bis sechs Pilker in 60 und 90 Gramm kaufen sollte, damit würde er in den meisten Fällen fängig präsentieren können. Wenn gleich er natürlich nicht optimal für alle Situationen ausgestattet wäre.

So in der Art wollte ich auch eine Info für die Gewichte bei den ersten Versuchen beim Vertikalangeln mit Gummiködern. #h

@ Gunni

Dann hab ich ja gar nicht soooo falsch gelegen... ich hatte 14 und 21 Gramm als obere und untere Grenze eingeplant. #6


----------



## vertikal (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist klar, aber ich wollte mir ja kein komplettes Sortiment an Jigköpfen in 7, 11, 14, 17, 21, 24 und 28 Gramm zulegen


...tschulligung, Pilkman.
Ich schlepp mittlerweile beim Vertikalangeln einen halben Zentner Bleiköpfe mit, da mach ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr über das Gewichtsspektrum. Gunni hat natürlich völlig recht.

Trotzdem noch mal der Hinweis, den viele am Anfang vernachlässigen: Ist ganz wichtig, dass du immer weißt, wo dein Köder hängt. Daher immer kurz den Grundkontakt suchen. Wir fischen in Gewässern mit extremen Tiefenschwankungen und suchen hier meist die Hänge ab. Wenn du da unkonzentriert fischst, hängt dein Gufi schnell mal drei Meter über den Zandern!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Morgen ! Habe ich wohl etwas zu spät bemerkt den Thread  .. egal .. ist ja nun fast schon alles gesagt ...

Noch was zu den Köpfen .. 



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tiefen, die ich beangeln möchte, liegen zwischen 5 und ca. 13 Meter, in Einzelfällen auch mehr.



Dein Gewässer liest sich wie die meisten von mir  ... mal als grobe Übersicht ... bei Windstille, bzw. ruhigem Wasser reichen bei den 4 Inch Ködern z.B dem Walleye Assassin auf jeden Fall 7-10gr ! Die Sea Shads in 5 Inch kommen dann locker mit 14gr, maximal 17 gr aus.
21, bzw. 24 gr wirst Du nur bei wirklich windigem Wetter nutzen müssen, dürft ihr nur vom verankerten Boot fischen, werden die 21gr genügen.

Du willst doch keinen Köder, der strikt & steil in einem Affenzahn in Richtung Grund düst ... sondern ruhig & langsam dahin taumelt ... auch soll das "Einsaugen" den Barschen & Zandern keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, sondern ruckzuck von statten gehen ... da wären Köpfe in der Richtung 30gr Größe nur hinderlich. 
Mal Augen offen halten nach Tip Up Jigs .. sind eine gute Wahl zum Vertikalfischen !

Der Preis für die Ruten war in Ordnung .. ich hoffe nur, Du kommst auch klar damit .. das sind wirklich Bretter ! 
Wie gesagt, fische ich am liebsten die 210er Aspire in 10-30WG vertikal ... auch wenn die Spitze & Rückgrat sehr flexibel & weicher sind, bekommst Du jeden! Biss mit & kannst bewusst & entspannt drillen ... wie gesagt, können gerade die "Rozemeijer-Bretter" Probleme beim Fischen auf Barsch bereiten, denn einige Aussteiger haste damit 100%ig ! Die Rute federt die Fluchten einfach nicht flexibel genug ab ...

aber genug des Unheilsgeredes ... ich denke Ihr werdet Spass mit der Ruten haben ... & wenn nicht .. wie schon jemand sagte, bei ebay erhältste den Einkaufspreis garantiert. 

mfg
basti


----------



## Mirco (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin,

hab das Thema mit großem Interesse verfolgt.

Ich habe leider nur sehr selten die Gelegenheit zum vertikalen Fischen im Süsswasser. Hab das mal 2 Jahre in Thüringen an den Talsperren praktiziert.

Zu den Gewichten der Jigs muß ich allerdings sagen, dass man beim Drift-/Schleppjiggen im Winter bei Tiefen zwischen 10 -13 m. durchaus mal 30-40g ranhängen kann/muss.

Ich bevorzuge da Eriejigs und "Tellerjigs". Letztere sind noch flacher stehen super aufrecht. Bei steinigem  Untergrund wie in Talsperren hat man hiermit weniger Hänger als mit Kugelköpfen. Das sind aber auch nur die Erfahrungen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und mir.

Prinzipiell lässt sich ein leichter Kopf für einen Fisch sicherlich besser einsaugen. Allerdings ist der kKöder durch die Führung ja nahezu schwerelos. Ich lasse ihn ja nicht unkontrolliert absinken, sondern führe ihn an gestraffter Schnur zum Grund (schnell oder langsam). Dabei  kamen die Bisse meist in der Absinkphase. 

Somit denke ich, dass nicht das Gewicht sondern die Größe und damit der Wiederstand im Wasser ein Einsugen erschwert/erleichtert.

Mein letzter Fisch im Herbst 2005 war ein 33 cm Barsch, welcher einen 13 cm Gufi (mit bauchiger Form/wahrlich nicht schlank) völlig inhaliert hatte. Da mache ich mir mittlerweile keine sorgen mehr, dass ein Zander dies nicht kann.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Gewichten der Jigs muß ich allerdings sagen, dass man beim Drift-/Schleppjiggen im Winter bei Tiefen zwischen 10 -13 m. durchaus mal 30-40g ranhängen kann/muss.



Hy Mirco .. Drift, bzw. Schleppjiggen wird in den meisten Gewässern kaum möglich sein, da ja bekanntlich in den meisten ein Schleppverbot besteht.
Gilt dieses jedoch nicht, gebe ich Dir Recht, dass bei rasanter Drift bis ca. 30gr die Gummis zieren dürfen, um einen genügenden Kontakt zu wahren.
Jedoch denke ich, dass wir über das "normale" Vertikalfischen vom stehenden, bzw. minimal driftenden Boot sprachen ... daher meine Angabe der Jiggewichte.



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell lässt sich ein leichter Kopf für einen Fisch sicherlich besser einsaugen. Allerdings ist der kKöder durch die Führung ja nahezu schwerelos. Ich lasse ihn ja nicht unkontrolliert absinken, sondern führe ihn an gestraffter Schnur zum Grund (schnell oder langsam). Dabei  kamen die Bisse meist in der Absinkphase.



Ich spreche ebenfalls nicht von unkontrolliertem Absinken ... ich denke vollkommene Kontrolle & der Wissensstand über die "Befindlichkeit" des Köders stehen beim VF an erster Stelle. Auch glaube ich, dass das jedem Teilnehmer dieses Threads gewiss ist 
Jedoch kann ich einen Köder an geeignetem leichtem Kopf anbieten & ihm so zu einem freieren Spiel verhelfen, OHNE die Kontrolle zu verlieren, anstatt ihn laut Tischregel zu überbleien ! Nur weil Angelfreund XY sagt: "Ich fische hier mit 21gr Köpfen!", heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich mir solche an die Rute hänge. Was ich damit sagen, will ... welches Gewicht letztlich benutzt wird, muss jeder für sich entscheiden & jenes wird auch Pilkman hinbekommen  .. es gibt dafür halt keine universelle Regel, sondern ist immer von den Gegebenheiten abhängig.

mfg
basti

p.s.: Tellerjigs sind Tip Up Jigs


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin, moin,

na, da ist ja noch einiges an Empfehlungen und Tipps bei rum gekommen, vielen Dank an Euch alle! #h

Ich denke, dass ich mich der Einfachheit halber auch bei den Jigköpfen mit meinem Kumpel zusammen tun werde und die eh günstigeren 10er Packs ein wenig aufteile. www.as-tackle.de hat da ja wirklich ´ne sehr nette Auswahl der gängigen Gewichte und Formen, von den Ködern ganz zu schweigen. #6 

10, 14, 17 und 21 Gramm bei den 10cm-Ködern sollten für den Anfang dann erstmal reichen. Als Form wollte ich zu den Erie-Jigs greifen.

@ Basti

Ich hab mich aufgrund Deinem Feedback und dem der anderen Boardies für die leichtere der beiden Rozemeijers entschieden. Das sollte einen guten Kompromiss darstellen, bin gespannt, wann die Teile geliefert werden.


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin zusammen,

mensch Pilkman da hast Du einen wirklich interessanten Thread eröffnet! #6 ABER Du als Karpfenspezi schleichst Dich nun still und heimlich in die Raubfischfraktion?:m 

Ich find's klasse! Habe mir im letztem Jahr auch gedanken über diese Ruten von Rozemeijer gemacht und mir diese auch schon life angesehen. Die sind wirklich ganz schön hart und von daher habe ich erstmal von einem Kauf abgesehen. Bei einer dieser Ruten, ich glaube es war die Jig It II, kann man das unterr Handteil rausziehen. Dieses soll beim Drillen unterstützen. Ich habe von jemanden der diese Rute getestet hat gehört das sich dieses Teil mehrmals selbstständig gemacht hat. Ansonsten war diese Rute wohl ok. 

Würde mich freuen wenn Du uns dann mal nen schönen Testbericht zukommen läßt!

Schöne Grüße nach Schwerin!

Daniel


----------



## Mirco (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Tellerjigs sind Tip Up Jigs




Fein, dann hab ich ja wieder was dazugelernt :m 

An die Dinger kommt man schlecht ran, oft ausverkauft. Wenn Du da noch eine Bezugsquelle nennen kannst, wäre ich und bestimmt auch andere, dankbar.




			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche ebenfalls nicht von unkontrolliertem Absinken ... ich denke vollkommene Kontrolle & der Wissensstand über die "Befindlichkeit" des Köders stehen beim VF an erster Stelle. Auch glaube ich, dass das jedem Teilnehmer dieses Threads gewiss ist ......
> 
> 
> ... welches Gewicht letztlich benutzt wird, muss jeder für sich entscheiden & jenes wird auch Pilkman hinbekommen  .. es gibt dafür halt keine universelle Regel, sondern ist immer von den Gegebenheiten abhängig.



Naja ich hatte es so aufgefasst, das Pilkman grad erst mit dem Vertikalfischen anfangen möchte, sprich sich darüber noch nicht so im Klaren ist. Daher wollte ich das mit der Notwendigkeit der höheren Gewichte halt ergänzen. |rolleyes 

Sicherlich ist das mit dem Verbot zu schleppen, der Pflicht zu ankern ein Problem. Vertikalfischen vom verankerten Boot stelle ich mir allerdings sehr schwer/ wenig effizient  vor.

Ansonsten kann man die Drift des Bootes ggf. auch mittels E-Motor verringern und so die Gewichte der Jigköpfe reduzieren.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> 10, 14, 17 und 21 Gramm bei den 10cm-Ködern sollten für den Anfang dann erstmal reichen. Als Form wollte ich zu den Erie-Jigs greifen.



Also Du solltest auf jeden Fall auch die 7gr mitordern !  Das ist das mit Abstand meist gefischte Gewicht von mir bei den Walleye Assassins ! Erie Jigs sind die beste Alternative für das Vertikal- oder auch mal Uferfischen ! Also universelle einsetzbar !



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich aufgrund Deinem Feedback und dem der anderen Boardies für die leichtere der beiden Rozemeijers entschieden. Das sollte einen guten Kompromiss darstellen, bin gespannt, wann die Teile geliefert werden.



Die beiden Ruten nehmen sich in bezug auf ihre Straffheit eigentlich kaum merklich was  ... aber ums nochmal zu betonen ! Bei dem Preis kannste gar nix falsch machen !!! Also mach Dir keine Gedanken !
Wenn Beyer die auf Lager hat & Du flott überwiesen, sind sie in null-komma-nix bei Dir ! 

mfg
basti


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin Daniel,

naja, ich war ja nie NUR Karpfenangler, das wäre mir auf die Dauer zu langweilig und einseitig. Erst die Mischung aus Ostsee, Brandung, Raubfisch und Co. macht den Cocktail komplett...  :m

Die Rute von Rozemeijer mit dem ausziehbaren Handteil ist mir auf der Seite von Uli Beyer auch aufgefallen. Kam mir aber genau wie Dir sehr suspekt vor. Wahrscheinlich aus dem gleichen Grund, warum ich eigentlich keine Klapphandies mag: Früher oder später wackelt da was oder macht sich selbständig, wie Du es ausgedrückt hast. 

Mit dem Testbericht müssen wir mal luschern, ohne Fischkontakt möcht ich aber keine Aussage zu der Rozemeijer treffen. Hoffentlich werden die interessanten Gewässer bald mal wieder eisfrei, dann könnte das ja klappen, wenn wir uns nicht allzu untalentiert anstellen... :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Fein, dann hab ich ja wieder was dazugelernt :m







			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich hatte es so aufgefasst, das Pilkman grad erst mit dem Vertikalfischen anfangen möchte, sprich sich darüber noch nicht so im Klaren ist. Daher wollte ich das mit der Notwendigkeit der höheren Gewichte halt ergänzen. |rolleyes



ich glaube ganz neu ist er mit der Materie nicht  ... er hat zuvor schon mit Zockern u.ä. vertikal gefischt....will sich jetzt nur ne passende Rute etc. zulegen.



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ist das mit dem Verbot zu schleppen, der Pflicht zu ankern ein Problem. Vertikalfischen vom verankerten Boot stelle ich mir allerdings sehr schwer/ wenig effizient  vor.



Naja, so uneffizient ist das nicht  ... wir müssen auch vom verankerten Boot fischen, aber beklagen kann ich mich deshalb nicht ! Siehe z.B. HIER
Hast Du die entsprechenden Stellen gefunden, dauert es nicht lange bis der erste Biss verzeichnet werden kann. Allerdings fische ich nicht gern im Trüben & mache mir zuvor ein Bild, von dem was unter den Planken vor sich geht. Will sagen, ein Echolot kann sehr hilfreich sein.



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann man die Drift des Bootes ggf. auch mittels E-Motor verringern und so die Gewichte der Jigköpfe reduzieren.



Mhhhh, jeder der schon einmal versucht hat, ein ungleich größeres Boot bei Wind an der Drift per E-Motor zu hindern, wird wissen, dass dies zumeist leichter klingt als es ist ...  .. die einfachste Variante ist & bleibt daher für mich ein Driftsack. Vielleicht stell ich mich auch einfach nur zu blöde an  .. wer weiss ... mfg basti


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Daniel,
> 
> naja, ich war ja nie NUR Karpfenangler, das wäre mir auf die Dauer zu langweilig und einseitig. Erst die Mischung aus Ostsee, Brandung, Raubfisch und Co. macht den Cocktail komplett...  :m
> 
> ...


 
*Das wird schon klappen, sind diese Ruten eigentlich Salzwassertauglich? Ich denke da an Vertikalangeln auf Dorsch|kopfkrat .*


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Also Du solltest auf jeden Fall auch die 7gr mitordern !  Das ist das mit Abstand meist gefischte Gewicht von mir bei den Walleye Assassins ! ...



:q ... dann sind wir ja doch wieder annähernd bei dem Komplettpaket Jigköpfe... :m

... egal, wenn es so sein muss, dann ist das auch nicht mehr DIE erdrückende Ausgabe. #6



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich glaube ganz neu ist er mit der Materie nicht  ... er hat zuvor schon mit Zockern u.ä. vertikal gefischt....will sich jetzt nur ne passende Rute etc. zulegen. ...



Jooaa, so kann man das sagen. Die Gummiköder haben bisher halt eher ein Nischendasein gefristet und das muss sich einfach mal ändern - und wann, wenn nicht jetzt, wo andere Angelarten auf Raubfisch nicht soooo erfolgversprechend sind.



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ... jeder der schon einmal versucht hat, ein ungleich größeres Boot bei Wind an der Drift per E-Motor zu hindern, wird wissen, dass dies zumeist leichter klingt als es ist ...



Naja, bei den Profis wie Simons und Isaiasch sieht das immer so easy aus, aber ich muss Basti da auch recht geben: Wir fischen meist von einer GFK-Anka mit 30er Minnkota Endura herunter und es ist teilweise beim Spinnfischen bei stärkerem Wind schon ein Krampf, das Boot ruhig zu halten. Nur stört es da ja nicht so groß, weil man eh meist im stehen angelt.



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> .... sind diese Ruten eigentlich Salzwassertauglich? Ich denke da an Vertikalangeln auf Dorsch ...



Ich denke, dass da nichts gegen einen leichten Salzwassereinsatz sprechen sollte. Zur Not eine kleine Süßwasserdusche und etwas Ballistol, dann macht doch eigentlich jede Rute die Ostsee mit. #6


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Gegen eine Starke Drift oder bei stärkerem Wind hilft ein Driftsack ungemein. Ich möchte hier keine Werbung betreiben aber der Driftsack von Profiblinker ist richtig gut. Dieser ist leicht zu bedienen, klein zu verpacken und ungeheuer effektiv.


----------



## Mirco (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin, 

also ich fische mit der gleichen Rute auch vertikal auf Dorsch und das ist einfach super.

Die Rute kommt nach jedem Angeltag in die Dusche!

Auf der Ostsee verwende ich auch einen Driftsack.

Wenn man an einem See bestimmte Kanten/parallel zum Ufer ab/fischen möchte, läuft die Drift aber meistens anders. Dann funzt es nicht mit dem DS.

GFK-Anka + 4 m mit 40 lbs Minnkota Endura läßt sich gut handhaben. Wir sitzen im Boot meistens auf einem (flachen) Klappstuhl (weniger angriffsfläche). Linke hand an der Pinne und in der rechten die Rute (oder umgekehrt). Mein Kumpel kann das sehr gut, ich brech mir dabei auch oft einen ab, bzw. verliere die Konzentration beim Fischen. Das ist bestimmt - wie alles -  Übungssache. 


@ MeRiDiAn

Das Du fischen kannst wollte ich nicht anzweifeln!

Ich habe Deine tollen Berichte und Bilder bisher immer "verschlungen" #6 . 

Ich habe lediglich das vertikale Fischen vom verankerten Boot aus in Frage gestellt. Fischt Du vertikal vom verankerten Boot oder wirfst Du?
Ich habe immer eine zweite Rute zum werfen dabei, weil ich mit der Multi nicht so gut werfen kann.|rotwerden 

Wird bei Euch ein Driftsack/"-anker" denn als Anker akzeptiert?

Das ist ja so die Grauzone zwischen Treiben und Ankern.

Ach so,
vom eigentlichen Thema sind wir ja nun abgekommen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, da Pilkman ja nun eh die Rutenfrage geklärt hat.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> @ MeRiDiAn
> 
> Das Du fischen kannst wollte ich nicht anzweifeln!



Upps, dass habe ich auch absolut nicht so verstanden 



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe lediglich das vertikale Fischen vom verankerten Boot aus in Frage gestellt. Fischt Du vertikal vom verankerten Boot oder wirfst Du?
> Ich habe immer eine zweite Rute zum werfen dabei, weil ich mit der Multi nicht so gut werfen kann.|rotwerden



Wir fischen meist vom verankerten Boot aus ... es funzt uneingeschränkt gut .. im Winter habe ich beim Eisfischen ja auch nicht die Möglichkeit des Driftens 
Auch benutze ich zum VF meist KEINE Multi .. ich mag den Umgang mit einer "normalen" Stationären bedeutend lieber !
Natürlich wird der Gummi auch mal geworfen, wenn es gut läuft unter dem Boot ..  .. aber das liebste Fischen ist mir das senkrechte (gleich nach dem Schleppfischen) #6 



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei Euch ein Driftsack/"-anker" denn als Anker akzeptiert?
> 
> Das ist ja so die Grauzone zwischen Treiben und Ankern.



NEIN, wird er leider nicht ! Vom verankerten Boot klinkt auch relativ eindeutig !
Das Boot muss eben am Boden verankert sein ! Es darf weder bewusst treiben, noch gerudert, noch vom Motor angetrieben werden, wenn die Fischerei ausgeübt wird !

Und das, wo mir das Schleppfischen das Liebste ist :c 

basti


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

schönes Thema - gutes Thema 

ich schmeiss jetzt mal ne andere Rute in den thread - die Vertikal Jig von Berkley mit dem Skeletor Griff. Ebenfalls ein sehr feines Rütchen. Hatte im Sommer des öfteren auch die kleinen 5cm Kopytos an der Hegene damit gefischt. Man erkennt wirklich jeden Zupfer. Im Winter bezweifle ich allerdings das dies mit Hegenen funktionuckelt Ausprobieren...

Allerdings bin ich da auch der gleichen Meinung wie Basti...7gr Jigs gehören auf jeden Fall in die Kiste. Denn je langsamer der Köder zu Boden fällt, deso attraktiver erscheint er für den Räuber. Natürlich bei ruihigen stillem Gewässer. 30gr halte ich auch ein bisserl zu schwer zum Vertikalzoggen, kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer drauf an. Schnur spielt ebenfalls eine wichtige Rolle...


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo Roman,

na jetzt haben wir doch auch noch den "Kenner" hier, klasse!!! Werd mir gleich mal die Vertikal Jig von Berkley mit dem Skeletor Griff auf Deiner HP. ansehen ;->

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi Kurzer, naja als "Kenner" würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, da sind die Leute wie unser Basti,Vertikal (und natürlich einige andere auch)  um einiges Fit`ter im Thema, da sie auch öfters an`s Wasser kommen wie unsereins. Aber das wird sich dieses Jahr auch wieder ändern. Wird Zeit das der Basti hier runterzieht und meinen Laden managt, damit ich wieder mehr zum Angeln kommen

Achja, so eine Rozemeijer Vertikal 1,90mtr (Wg war glaube ich 22gr) einteilig habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen. War mit der Rute 3 x am Wasser, ist mir aber etwas zu steif das Teil...also falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach mailen.


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@Roman

weiß Basti schon von seinem Glück ? Geht mir genauso wie Dir|rolleyes ... aber was soll man machen#c 

Zurück zum Thema:m , hast Du auch schon von der Problematik der Rozemeijer Rute mit dem ausziehbaren Griff gehört?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi, verfolge dies alles sehr interessiert und gebe mich hiermit als Infosauger zu erkennen#h |supergri - Also auch von mir vielen Dank euch allen!

Allerdings stockte mir doch grade der Atem:




			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Linke hand an der Pinne und in der rechten die Rute (oder umgekehrt). Mein Kumpel kann das sehr gut, ich brech mir dabei auch oft einen ab, bzw. verliere die Konzentration


 
*Tatüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!* aber extrem mein lieber!! 
Wieso hast Du eine Pinne *und* eine Rute? |kopfkrat 
Woher weißt du das mit deinem Kumpel???#c 
Du brichst Dir was ab? Das erklärt dann Frage eins, da würd ich mir auch welche auf Vorrat zulegen...|supergri 
Du verlierst die Konzentration - nunja, bei 2 hätt ich auch Koordinationsprobleme...:m 



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bestimmt - wie alles - Übungssache.


 
Also - jetzt langts aber! NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK |bla: #d #h |supergri !!!!

LG by Andy


----------



## Mirco (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Ey Du spinnst wohl!

Was kann ich für Deine schmuzige Phantasie!!!

Das kannste mit mir doch nicht machen !!!


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Man ist nirgens mehr sicher vor den Sherrifs...tja Mirco, scheint so als hätte es nun Dich erwischt ;->


----------



## BeeJay (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Thema - gutes Thema
> 
> ich schmeiss jetzt mal ne andere Rute in den thread...


Ich auch... 
(Ist zwar ne Kopie (m)eines anderen Posts, passt aber auch hier hinein...)

Ich habe heute meine P&M Spécialist Jig (1,90m, 7-21gr WG) nach Hause getragen - Vollausstattung mit Fuji Alconite Beringung (6+T) und Fuji Rutenhalter inklusive. Brandneu, 2006er Serie.
Das Stöckchen gibts auch in 12-28gr jeweils 1,90m und 2,10m. 
Straffes Dingelchen.
Guckst du:
























Das Stöckchen kostet allerdings €105,-. 

TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo mein Freund RT 



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kurzer, naja als "Kenner" würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, da sind die Leute wie unser Basti,Vertikal (und natürlich einige andere auch)  um einiges Fit`ter im Thema,



Naja, lass mich da raus .. kann nur eigene Erfahrungen weitergeben. Fit bin ich in diesem Thema nun nicht unbedingt.



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit das der Basti hier runterzieht und meinen Laden managt, damit ich wieder mehr zum Angeln kommen



Gedulde Dich noch ein wenig .. schon bald wirst Du wieder hier im Spreewald sein  ... LG an alle ... basti


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Na, es wird ja immer besser hier.... :m

@ Regentaucher

War gerade in Deinem Shop, von Berkley hab ich an kurzen Vertikal-Ruten aber nur die "Jig Head 180" und die "Vertic" gefunden... |kopfkrat 

... gerade letztere soll doch aber eher schon wie eine leichte Jerke ausfallen und sehr straff sein, oder irre ich mich da? Ich persönlich kenne die Rute nicht, habe nur den Erfahrungsbericht von Dietel von Barsch-Alarm gelesen.

@ Basti

Da ist er schon wieder, der ominöse Name "Pezon & Michel" ... wo bekommt man denn solche Schmuckstücke in Deutschland her? 
Allein die Ausstattung und die Optik sind ja wirklich vielversprechend, da hast Dir aber ein Schmankerl zugelegt! #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Basti
> 
> ..da hast Dir aber ein Schmankerl zugelegt! #6



da kann es sich nur um eine Verwechslung handeln 

sEe sOon .. bast


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> da kann es sich nur um eine Verwechslung handeln
> ...



In der Tat... #t 

Ich meinte natürlich @ BeeJay....... #6


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Diese P&M Spécialist Jig (1,90m, 7-21gr WG) sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus, naja, gut sehen die meisten Ruten aus...

Erzähl mal BeeJay, wie "fühlt" sich dieses Sahnestück an? Und wo hast Du diese Rute her?


----------



## Raabiat (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

InfoSauger II gibt sich hiermit auch zu erkennen.
Ich würd auch gern einen kleinen Bericht von dieser optisch interessanten Rute lesen. Der Preis hört sich sehr gut an. @BeeJay: Kannst du eventuell etwas detaillierter über deine Einsatzgebiete und deine Erfahrungen zur Rute geben nachdem du welche gesammelt hast? Und ein Händlerlink wäre auch nich verkehrt #h

Danke an alle Vorredner


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Pilkman: richtig, die Berkley Vertic ist eine straffe Rute und kann natürlich auch mit den leichten Jerkruten verglichen werden, da hatte der Hannes schon recht!...wennn da nicht dieser extrem gute Skeletor Griff wäre der das ganze wieder rausreisst! Die Roze hat ein WG bis 22gr und die Berkley geht bis 80gr und ist natürlich etwas steifer als die andere. Wobei ich mom. nur die 2teilige Vertic gerade geprüft habe, da die einteilige mom.schlecht bis garnicht lieferbar ist.

Aber was die Bisserkennung betrifft, bin ich mit der  Berkley eindeutig besser dran - wie ich finde. Daumen und Zeigefinger liegen direkt am Blank und sorgen für einen direkten Kontakt über den Blank zur Schnur. Bei der Roze muss ich den Zeigefinger auf den Alu-Übergang zum Blank legen und somit meine ich den Biss etwas schlechter erkennen zu können im Vergleich bzw ich mich auch mehr konzentrieren muss. 

Die Berkley Vertic würde ich mir mit einem etwas geringeren WG wünschen, speziell natürlich für unsere Stillgewässer.

Aber Vertikalangeln zählt für mich eh mehr zu den Angelarten wo ich mich am meisten konzentrieren muss, um den Biss rechtzeitig zu erkennen. Egal ob jetzt mit der Hegene auf Renken oder mit einem Gufi auf Barsch & Zander...


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was die Bisserkennung betrifft, bin ich mit der Berkley eindeutig besser dran - wie ich finde. *Daumen und Zeigefinger liegen direkt am Blank und sorgen für einen direkten Kontakt über den Blank zur Schnur*.


 
@Roman

das ist ideal! So bekommt man defintiv alles mit was sich am Köder abspielt.#6  Wenn man erst noch den oberen Korkgriff überfassen muss um das zu erreichen ist die Handhaltung meisten sehr ungewohnt...das ist genau der Punkt der mich immer stört!


----------



## BeeJay (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mal BeeJay, wie "fühlt" sich dieses Sahnestück an? Und wo hast Du diese Rute her?


Die Rute habe ich hier vom lokalen (extrem gut sortierten) Angelladen. 
Vorher hatte ich die 2005er Invitation Jig 2,10m, aber zwischen den beiden Ruten liegen Welten.
Die Spécialist Jig ist ausreichend schnell mit sensibler Spitze, aber noch genug Rückgrad. Ich denke aber, dass ich mit der 7-21gr Variante genau das richtige Werkzeug ausgesucht habe und freue mich schon auf die ersten Tests am Wasser.  

Ich hab als Trockenübung mein "Rutentest-Standardgewicht" (1-Liter Tetrapack O-Saft von Aldi :q) in einem Einkaufsbeutel an die Schnur gehängt und muss sagen - da ist noch genug Reserve im Blank...
Ich mach bei Gelegehneit noch ein paar Fotos unter "Last". Hier in der Wohnung ist zu wenig Platz für gescheite Bilder. 

Aber allgemein zum Vertikalangeln...
Ich bin ja auch noch Einsteiger, aber meine Recherchen nach brauchbaren Artikeln zum Thema haben ergaben, dass es irgendwie 2 Lager zu geben scheint. 
Einmal diejenigen, denen die Vertikalrute nicht (brett)hart genug sein kann "...sonst spür ich nix..." (wohl eher in Deutschland verbreitet), andererseits die "holländische Schmusevariante", wo die Vertikalrute (meist Eigenbauten, da der Markt wohl wenig brauchbares hergibt) insgesamt eher "progressiv weich" mit sensibler Spitze aufwartet. |kopfkrat 

Ich habe Videos gesehen, wo sich selbst bei einem 50er Zander die Rute bis um Halbkreis bog und man meinen könnte, der Kerl fischt mit einer Hegene und drillt ein "Full-House". :m 

Vielleicht kann z.B. vertikal dazu ein paar Worte verlieren, ich bin in dem Punkt im Moment ehrlich gesagt etwas verwirrt.

BeeJay


----------



## Kurzer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rute habe ich hier vom lokalen (extrem gut sortierten) Angelladen.
> BeeJay


 
Hey BeeJay,

Du spannst uns ganz schön auf die Folter. Habe ein wenig gegoogelt und mal bei Ebay reingeschaut, aber diese Rute konnte ich nirgens entdecken#c . Kennst Du nen Onlineanbieter? Das oberste Griffstück sieht relativ kurz aus so das man mit der Hand einen schönen Halt hat und dennoch den Zeigefinger auf den Blank legen kann. Ist das Tatsächlich so?


----------



## vertikal (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann z.B. vertikal dazu ein paar Worte verlieren, ich bin in dem Punkt im Moment ehrlich gesagt etwas verwirrt.BeeJay



Uups, vielen Dank für die Ehre!
Bin allerdings auch nur "Hobby"-angler und niemand, der seine Brötchen in irgendeiner Form mit der Entwicklung oder dem Vertrieb von Angelgerät verdient.

Mein Einstieg ins Vertikalangeln erfolgte zunächst mit dem Verschlingen entsprechender Literatur. Rozemeijer, Isaiasch, Simonsz und andere haben ja schon einiges zum Thema verbreitet. Die übereinstimmende Meinung dieser Fachleute war immer: Eine Vertikalrute muss kurz und hart sein!
Eigentlich ja logisch, wenn man mal überlegt, wie der Köder gestartet wird (im Moment bei sehr kühlen Wassertemperaturen von 4° zupft man natürlich nur sehr sparsam). Eine weiche, parabolische Aktion würde ja beim Anlupfen des Gufis keine Kraft mehr beim Selbigen ankommen lassen und lediglich dazu führen, dass sich die Rutenspitze durchbiegt. Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, oder? Zweitens wird ein sehr vorsichter Zanderbiß an einer weichen Rute kaum bis ins Handteil zu spüren sein, an einer harten Rute aber sehr wohl, ist ja beim "normalen" Jiggen nicht anders.

Zwei klare Gründe, die für eine harte Rute sprechen.

Nun ist aber hart nicht gleich hart, und da liegt meines Erachtens der Hase im Pfeffer, um's mal bildlich zu sagen. Als ich mit dem Vertikalfischen anfing, kaufte ich mir zunächst eine "einfache" Vertikalrute von Henk Simons. Die Rute war einteilig und bretthart, erfüllte somit in meinen Augen die geforderten Eigenschaften. Außerdem war das Loch, dass sie in meinen Etat riss, noch zu verschmerzen. Na, denn.

Sicher hatte ich bei meinem ersten "Gehversuchen" in Richtung Vertikalfischen noch ganz viel zu lernen, aber immerhin fische ich schon 35 Jahre und neben vielen anderen Problemen, die diese neue Angelart für mich bereithielt, fiel mir auf, wie viele Aussteiger ich bekam.

Auch wenn ich sicherlich anfangs etliche Fehler machte (und auch heute noch genug mache) durfte man im Drill nicht so viele Aussteiger haben, die Quote lag bei satten 50%. Das konnte eigentlich nur an der zu harten Rute liegen, die im Drill nicht genug mitarbeitete. 
Mein Freund Gerd fischte von Anfang an die Titanium von Henk Simonsz und verlor deutlich weniger Fische!
Also beschäftigte ich mich etwas eingehender mit der Rutenfrage und stellte fest, dass die Godfather, ebenfalls von Henk Simonsz, zu den in Holland von den "Experten" am meisten gefischten Vertikalruten gehörte. 

Es heißt, der Blank der Titanium und der godfather sind identisch, lediglich andersfarbig lackiert, die godfather hat die besseren Ringe und einen anderen Schraubrollenhalter.

Nun denn. Fahrt nach Holland, godfather gesucht, gefunden, Liebe auf den ersten Blick, gekauft.

Was soll ich sagen? Die Quote der Aussteiger schnellte schlagartig von 50% runter auf vielleicht noch gerade 10%. Der Unterschied war mehr als deutlich!
Die Rute ist zwar ebenfalls hart, Gufis können prima gestartet werden, feinste Zuppelbisse klopfen in meiner Hand an, aber der große Unterschied ist, dass die Rute im Drill auf einmal garnicht mehr so steif ist und mitarbeitet.
Hab den Kauf bis heute nie bereut und während ich bei anderen Angelarten immer mal wieder nach anderen Ruten schiele, habe ich hier das seltene Gefühl, genau die richtige Rute für mich gefunden zu haben.

Es heisst, dass eine neue godfather auf dem Markt sei, die eine wesentlich weichere Aktion aufweist. Keine Ahnung, ob's so ist oder nicht. 
Isaiasch experimentiert mit Kombinationen aus Gufi und Köderfisch, weil er versucht, zu den Reizen "Bewegung" und "Farbe" den des "Geruchs" zu addieren. Ist ja alles denkbar und kann durchaus erfolgereich sein - glaub schon, der Mann weiss, was er tut.

Andererseits muss man sich auch immer einen Aspekt vor Augen halten: Die Spezialisten, fast möchte man schon sagen "Berufsangler" können aufgrund ihres zeitlichen Einsatzes viel schneller probieren, lernen, sich weiterentwickeln, als dies der normale "Hobbyangler" kann. Manches führt dann sicherlich zu Entwicklungen, die zukunftsweisend sind. Andererseits glaube ich aber auch, dass wir "normalen" Angler nicht unter Überspringung von etlichen "Entwicklungsphasen" auf jeden Zug aufspringen können, der gerade mal in eine andere Richtung fährt.

Das war'n langer Aufsatz, will eigentlich sagen: 
Eine harte Rute, richtig gebaut, kann niemals zum Vertikalfischen falsch sein. Wenn es Entwicklungen gibt, weichere Ruten beim Vertikalangeln einzusetzen, sollte man erstmal in Ruhe abwarten unter welchen Randbedingungen dies geschieht und wie erfolgreich diese Entwicklung verläuft. Ich bin grundsätzlich ein Freund von Weiterentwicklungen und technischem Fortschritt. Habe allerdings auch den Anspruch, den Sinn der Neuentwicklung zu begreifen und die Vorteile zu erkennen, bevor ich die neue Technik einsetze.

Bis dahin werde ich meine geliebte godfather mit Freuden weiterhin einsetzen!

Mann, das waren jetzt aber mehr als ein paar Worte. Sorry, kürzer konnt' ich's irgendwie nicht erklären.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@ Vertikal, BeeJay & Regentaucher

Vielen Dank für Eure Postings, langsam liest sich der Thread hier ja wirklich wie ein kleiner Ratgeber rund um das Material und die Technik des V-Angels. Absolut informativ! #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Das haste aber schön gesagt Frank 

Gerade die Beschreibung mit dem Zug dürfte so manchem Erleuchtung bringen.
Denn nicht jedes Novum, jeder kleine Piesel, jedes Manko, jedwede Veränderung muss übernommen werden ... denn letztlich geht es um das Eine ... *DIE FREUDE AN UNSEREM HOBBY !*


----------



## vertikal (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Denn nicht jedes Novum, jeder kleine Piesel, jedes Manko, jedwede Veränderung muss übernommen werden ... denn letztlich geht es um das Eine ... *DIE FREUDE AN UNSEREM HOBBY !*




Genau so, Basti!

Eines darf man doch nie übersehen: Gerade die "notleidende" Angelgeräteindustrie ist doch gezwungen, uns ständig glauben zu lassen, dass unser Gerät veraltet ist - reine Lebenserhaltungsmaßnahme!
Neuerungen, und wenn sie noch so dämlich sind, werden angepriesen wie der endlich gefundene Schlüssel zum Erfolg. (Mir fällt da gerade stellvertretend die "technische Sensation" einer Doppelspule ein, damit man eine Rolle mit zwei verschiedenen Schnüren fischen kann, ohne zu wechsen; na prima, eingebauter Räucherofen wär auch nicht schlecht, spart jede Menge Zeit). 
Da muss schon genau hingesehen werden, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Sicher, ich gehör auch zu den Leuten, die viel (zu viel?) Geld für Angelgerät ausgeben, weil ich mich einfach an der Technik erfreuen kann. Das muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen, wieviel ihm sein Hobby "wert" ist.

Eines aber ist sicher: Eine gute Gewässerkenntnis, das richtige Überlegen vor dem Angeln, kann niemals von einem zusätzlichen Kugellager in der neuen Rolle ersetzt werden!

Angeln bleibt hoffentlich immer eine Synthese aus technischem Einsatz und Verständnis der Natur.


----------



## BeeJay (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Du spannst uns ganz schön auf die Folter. Habe ein wenig gegoogelt und mal bei Ebay reingeschaut, aber diese Rute konnte ich nirgens entdecken#c .


Die Rute ist brandneu und daher eigentlich noch kaum verfügbar. Es gibt auch nicht viele Läden, die P&M führen.

P&M wird aber generell wie Illex wird über Sensas vertrieben. Jeder Händler, der Sensasprodukte im Sortiment hat, sollte also auch P&M rankommen. #6 
Ich kann dir auf Wunsch gerne die Adresse meines Ladens per PM zukommen lassen, (nicht dass das als Schleichwerbung gewertet wird). Auf die Folter spannen will ich niemanden. 



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das oberste Griffstück sieht relativ kurz aus so das man mit der Hand einen schönen Halt hat und dennoch den Zeigefinger auf den Blank legen kann. Ist das Tatsächlich so?


Ja, das passt super. Mittelfinger liegt in der Mulde vom Vorgriff, der Zeigefinger liegt dann schön auf dem Blank. 

BeeJay


----------



## Gunni77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

@Vertikal 





> Mann, das waren jetzt aber mehr als ein paar Worte. Sorry, kürzer konnt' ich's irgendwie nicht erklären.


 
Jetzt hab ich dich....|supergri 

Zum Thema: Ich finde die Godfather auch geil, aber nur für größere Fische. Die weichere Variante heißt "Godfather Parabolic", optisch praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden, ich hab die beim Bootstreffen in Roermond bei einigen Leuten in nagelneu gesehen.
Die Geschichte mit der weichen Rute scheint mir nur in Verbindung mit dünndrähtigeren Haken Sinn zu machen, da man die leichter angenagelt bekommt. Wie man mit einer weichen Rute einen 4/0er Babarien sicher in ein Zandermaul bekommen soll, kann ich mir nur bedingt vorstellen, belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Godfather auch geil, aber nur für größere Fische.



Hi gunni,

wenn ich's mir so recht überlege, betreibe ich den ganzen Aufwand (300 km mit Boot am Haken fahren, einslippen, ausslippen, jede Menge an Ausrüstung immer wieder optimieren, pflegen, neu zusammenstellen, der Kälte ganztägig im Boot bewegungslos trotzen, .....ließe sich fast beliebig fortsetzen)
nicht unbedingt, 

um kleine Fische zu fangen!!!#q


----------



## Gunni77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

Wenn du dir das aussuchen kannst.....den Trick kenne ich noch nicht. Der Durchschnittszander ist rund ums Mindestmaß und kämpft wie ein Gefrierbeutel #h 

Abgesehen davon fange ich gerne Barsche, die sind halt, auch wenn relativ groß, nicht absolut groß....

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Du schläfst wohl nie, was?

Also gut, dann einigen wir uns mal auf folgenden Denkansatz:
Deine halbaufgetauten Gefrierbeutel könnte ich theoretisch auch prima mit meiner Stucki Hegene Spezial drillen. Manche 38er Renke bietet da einen spannenderen Drill - einverstanden.

Ich bin aber geborener Optimist und richte mein Gerät eigentlich darauf aus, die etwas besseren Kaliber kontrolliert drillen zu können. Insbesonders Hechte von 100+ und Zander von 80+ halte ich für die Fische, denen mein Hauptinteresse gilt. Da darf die Rute schon ein wenig mehr Rückrat als mein eben genanntes "Gummiband" haben.

Einen weiteren Grund hast du ja schon selbst genannt, nämlich den Haken ins harte Raubfischmaul treiben zu können. Da würd mancher Hecht und Zander einen "Anschlag" mit meiner Stucki eher mit einem Lachkrampf quittieren.

Soso, die godfather gibt's jetzt auch in weich, stimmt also, was "the doctor" letztens schon vermutete. Bevor ich jetzt aber schnell in den Laden fahre, um mir eine zu kaufen, hätt' ich schon gerne gewusst, was hinter der neuen "Philosophie" stecken könnt'. Handelt es sich nur um einen Verkaufstrick, um die Rute auch dem "weicheren" Angler verkaufen zu können oder was hat sich der alte Henk dabei gedacht?

Bin ganz sicher, das Rätsel lösen wir auch noch.
Aber nicht mehr heute, huch, ist ja eh' schon morgen!

Schlaft gut!


----------



## Gunni77 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

Tagsüber, wie alle Studenten....schön wärs.

Da ich auch Optimist bin, benutze ich ja zum Vertikalangeln auch die harte Rute. Aber es ist eben so, das du oft mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt. Andererseits kann ich mir auch den ganzen Spaß verderben, indem ich mit einer zu schweren Rute auf Barsch angele. 
Abgesehen davon wird die Kraft von Raubfischen oft maßlos übertrieben, der Kollege hat im Herbst einen neunziger Hecht in der Maas mit 18 Mono beim Barschangeln gefangen, das hat keine fünf Minuten gebraucht. Es gibt meinethalben Ausnahmen ("Ostseehechte" sollen gerüchteweise Brutaler sein) oder wenn Hindernisse im Wasser sind, aber wenn man nicht so rummzerrt, das der Fisch springt, passiert da normalerweise nicht so viel. Wer mal einen starken Fisch fangen will, muss sich mal Meeräschen antun...das ist ein Hammer!

Zu den Haken war ja mein Gedanke, kleinere/dünnere zu benutzen. Normalerweise hängt der Fisch doch entweder am Zusatzdrilling oder man hat ihn vorne im weicheren Maulbereich. Offensichtlich funktioniert das ja bei einigen Leuten.

Der Gedanke dabei scheint zu sein, so habe ich beim Bootstreffen den Profi verstanden, das die Bisserkennung besser funktioniert. Warum das so sein soll, keine Ahnung. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl, viele Bisse zu verschlafen, aber vielleicht ist das mein Problem? Ich kann mir das nur so vorstellen, das die so "langsam" zugreifen, das sich das Gewicht "unmerklich" erhöht oder abnimmt, bzw. das der Fisch sich den Gufi schnappt und dann stehenbleibt und der "Hänger" zu spät bemerkt wird und das man diese Veränderung an der weichen Rutenspitze sieht bevor man sie spüren kann. 

Gruß


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Linke hand an der Pinne und in der rechten die Rute (oder umgekehrt). Mein Kumpel kann das sehr gut, ich brech mir dabei auch oft einen ab..



Scheinst ja ein Multitalent zu sein Du Ferkel #d 

*TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAA*:m 

Danke an den lieben Denunzianten #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Mirco (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

HINTERHÄLTIGE VERSCHWÖRUNG :c 

Na wartet nur AngelAndy20 & Nikmark,
werde mir jede Euren folgenden Zeilen genaustens unter die Lupe nehmen und prüfen, ob man da nicht auch Zweideutiges hineininterpretieren kann,
wartet nur |rolleyes 


"Multitalent"
Kommt da etwa NEID auf


----------



## vertikal (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gedanke dabei scheint zu sein, so habe ich beim Bootstreffen den Profi verstanden, das die Bisserkennung besser funktioniert. Ich kann mir das nur so vorstellen, das die so "langsam" zugreifen, das sich das Gewicht "unmerklich" erhöht oder abnimmt, bzw. das der Fisch sich den Gufi schnappt und dann stehenbleibt und der "Hänger" zu spät bemerkt wird und das man diese Veränderung an der weichen Rutenspitze sieht bevor man sie spüren kann.
> Gruß




Ja, Gunni, das ist ja dann genau das Prinzip vom Renkenfischen. Du hältst die extrem feine Rute waagerecht, dein 7 Gramm Blei zieht einen Halbkreis in die butterweiche Spitze und egal, ob die Renke minimal anhebt oder die Nymphe in 25 Meter Tiefe auch nur festhält, beim zeitlupenartigen Heben und Senken der Rute sieht das erfahrene Auge die fast unmerkliche Veränderung in der Rutenbiegung und schlägt an.
Kann man sich bei manchen ganz feinen Zanderbissen so weit vorstellen. Im Winter, wenn der Gufi fast nur hingehalten wird, entfällt auch die Notwendigkeit, den Köder mit einer steifen Rute zu "starten". 

Bleibt das Problem, mit Hilfe des "Gummibandes" den Haken in das harte Raubfischmaul zu treiben!?

Ich seh schon, muss demnächst doch mal meine Stucki Hegene Spezial nach Holland mitnehmen und auf Zander testen. Vom Kampfverhalten her liegen die Renken eh' vorne.

Und wenn wir dann alle auf parabolische Ruten umgestellt haben, fällt den Herstellern ein, dass Ruten mit Spitzenaktionen genau das Richtige sind. Hauptsache, unser Geld bleibt immer in Bewegung!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn wir dann alle auf parabolische Ruten umgestellt haben, fällt den
> Herstellern ein, dass Ruten mit Spitzenaktionen genau das Richtige sind. Hauptsache, unser Geld
> bleibt immer in Bewegung!



hehhehe .. was solls .. ich kaufe eh was mir passt & nicht was in nem Magazin steht  .. können
die bauen was se wollen !

War leider nix heut aufm Eis, aber der Freundin & dem Hund hats Spass gemacht 





















mfg basti


----------



## vertikal (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> hehhehe .. was solls .. ich kaufe eh was mir passt & nicht was in nem Magazin steht  .. können
> die bauen was se wollen !



Seh ich auch so, basti.
Wieder herrliche Bilder von euch, danke!

Hoffe nur, das Eis ist dick genug und es kann sich kein Hohlraum durch sinkende Wasserspiegel bilden - hab immer so'n komisches Gefühl im Bauch auf dem Eis.

Morgen werd ich noch mal 'ne schöne Runde in Holland frieren - mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe nur, das Eis ist dick genug und es kann sich kein Hohlraum durch sinkende Wasserspiegel bilden - hab immer so'n komisches Gefühl im Bauch auf dem Eis.
> 
> Morgen werd ich noch mal 'ne schöne Runde in Holland frieren - mal sehen, was geht.



Jop, dass Eis war definitiv dick genug ... musste erstmal derbe das Beilchen schwingen 

Du hasts gut .. würde auch gerne frieren/fischen, aber habe morgen leider keine Zeit ! Naja, die nächsten Tage soll es weiter frieren & ich hoffe, dass somit auch bald die tieferen Seen ready für einen Eisturn sind 

PETRI sei Dir für morgen gewünscht !

mfg
basti


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Ah, alle Vertikalprofis versammelt? Prima. 
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob wem noch andere Ruten für die Multirolle bekannt sind ausser der Rozemeijer Vertical Casting.

Gibts die Godfather auch Multiberingt oder nur als Blank?

Ich suche aber eher eine leichte Version zum Barscheangeln.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Januar 2006)

*Ich brech ab!!!*

Holger???#t 

Sehe ich das richtig, Du hast grade eine Gerätefrage gestellt???#y 

|supergri |supergri |supergri 

LG by Andy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ich brech ab!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger???#t
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, Du hast grade eine Gerätefrage gestellt???#y
> 
> ...




Irgendwann erwischt es jeden 

Ne im Ernst .. zu Fragen ist doch keine Sünde, sondern zeigt Wissensdurst 
Ich fische zum Beispiel auch sehr gerne die Berkley Series One - SOC601M - 6' Medium Casting. Eignet sich vorzüglich zum Barsche zuppeln.
Gibt glaube davon auch ne Light Casting. Allerdings werden diese Ruten schon ne Weile nicht mehr produziert & man muss halt die Augen offen halten um eine zu entdecken, aber ich denke mal, dass sie noch in so manchem Laden rumstehen könnten.

**die Rute ist einteilig**
**Hochmodulierter IM7 Kohlefaserblank**
**Titanium SS304 Ringe**
**Korkgriff**
**Schraubrollenhalter**
**Länge 1,80m**
**Wurfgewicht 10-20g**
**Rutengewicht 98g**

Empfohlener VK-Preis Berkley Katalog war 139,-€.

Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf heut Nachmittag nochmal reinstellen .. muss nun erstmal los aufs Eis 

mfg
basti


----------



## BeeJay (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Uups, vielen Dank für die Ehre!
> Bin allerdings auch nur "Hobby"-angler und niemand, der seine Brötchen in irgendeiner Form mit der Entwicklung oder dem Vertrieb von Angelgerät verdient.


Keine Sorge, das weiss ich.
Ich schätze dich aber als jemanden ein, der wirklich weiß vovon er spricht. #6 

Danke erstmal für dein Posting, ich weiss das sehr zu schätzen. 
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## Gunni77 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo



> Gibts die Godfather auch Multiberingt oder nur als Blank?


 
Angeblich ist der Blank der "Titan Baitcaster" der gleiche in einer anderen Farbe.


----------



## vertikal (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@Geraetefetischist

Mein Freund Gerd fischt die Titanium mit einem kleinen Baitcaster, da er als Bootsführer dann "einhändig", nämlich auf Knopfdruck die Schnur bei zunehmender Wassertiefe nachlaufen lassen kann. Von der (kleinen) Beringung her kann man sowohl die Titanium als auch die Godfather gut mit einer kleinen Multi fischen. 

Da ich hinten sitzend nur den Benziner von "A" nach "B" fahre, fische ich lieber, wie die meisten meiner Kollegen, eine kleine Stationärrolle.

@all

War heute mit Thomas in Holland. Ein kalter Ostwind blies uns ordentlich kalten Wind um die Backen und machte das Angeln nicht so ganz einfach!
Thomas freute sich riesig, dass seine Neuanschaffung, ein 5 PS Mercury-Benziner als 4-Takter das Chiemsee prima über den See schob.

Bisstechnisch erlebte ich heute mein Waterloo: Von 5 Bissen hingen drei Fische garnicht, zwei stiegen nach kurzem Drill aus. Einen davon hätte ich sehr gerne näher kenngelernt, aber irgendwie sah der Bursche das wohl anders!#q

Thomas machte es besser: Er hatte zwar nur einen einzigen Biss, konnte den allerdings auch "verwandeln" und fing mit Hilfe seiner "Titanium" einen wunderschönen 82er Zander.

So hatte das Boot doch noch "seinen" Fisch und wir fuhren, langsam wieder auftauend, am späten Nachmittag zufrieden wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Seebaer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, alle Vertikalprofis versammelt? Prima.
> Ich wollte mal Fragen ob wem noch andere Ruten für die Multirolle bekannt sind ausser der Rozemeijer Vertical Casting.
> 
> Gibts die Godfather auch Multiberingt oder nur als Blank?
> ...


 
Hallo Gerätefetischist.

anbei ein Link wegen der Rozemeijer vertikal

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Rozemeijer&sort=2a&&page=1&osCsid=152e9136dae5f8901d73498c83031b5a

Gruß

Seebaer

Eine Frage noch: Die Godfahter ist von Henk Simonsz - oder????


----------



## Gunni77 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



> Eine Frage noch: Die Godfahter ist von Henk Simonsz - oder????


 
Quasi hat der seinen Otto draufgesetzt, vertrieben wird die von SPRO


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi, und erstmal schon Danke.

Also von der Spro Titan ist mir nur diese Bekannt:


> 2122 190 H.S. Titan Baitcast 1,90m 190cm 20-40gr 1 117gr



Die Godfather hat folgende werte:


> 2123 180 H.S. The Godfather 1,80m 180cm 15-30gr 1 110gr


ist also ein Anderer Blank, die Titan hab ich auch noch nicht live gesehen. Die Godfather ist schon recht steif.

Die Berkley hab ich da noch gefunden:
http://www.hlstackle.co.uk/merchant2/4.00/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=1&Category_Code=PR-BER-RD

Da bin ich mal gespannt a) obs den Shop überhaupt noch gibt b) was der Versand nach D Kostet. Aus USA ist leider zu Teuer bei der Transportlänge, und die Rute in D nie off. im Angebot gewesen...

Von Pezon&michel gibts gar keine Infos, oder?

Noch im Auge sticht mich die Berkley Skeletor Cast, mit 2,4m aber recht lang.

Und von DAM sind mir auch noch welche (Effzett) bekannt, aber da bin ich skeptisch, ob die Taug hat. Zumal die auch bei Knapp nem Hunni liegt...

Gibts von Abu noch welche? Die hatten doch auch immer recht Kurze Multiruten im Programm...

Man ist das hier ne Mickrige auswahl, in USA gibts Hunderte, Daiwa hat sogar mal Passende Inliner gebaut...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin Gemeinde,

@Basti
wieder tolle Bilder! Super!

@BeeJay

würde mich über eine PM sehr freuen! Die Rute hat mich am Wochenende ganz schön nachdenken lassen ;-> Hast Du Sie schon testen können?


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... also von der Spro Titan ist mir nur diese Bekannt: ...



Moin Holger,

es gibt die Spro "Henk Simonz" Titan auch in der Godfather-Dimension... die hat dann 180cm einteilige Länge und ist genau wie die Godfather für ein Ködergewicht von 15-30 Gramm. Ebenso wie die Godfather eine 5+1 Beringung. ´nen Triggerrutenhalter hat sie aber anscheinend auch nicht...

Schau mal hier...

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/267.pdf


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin,

Henk Simonz ??? Und die ist jetzt das NonPlusUltra? Dann werd ich mir das Rütchen mal anschauen ;->!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und die ist jetzt das NonPlusUltra?



mhhh, was heisst NonPlusUltra ? Und woran misst man ein NPU ?
Was nützt das allergeilste Rütchen, wenns mir einfach nicht liegt ? 

basti


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> mhhh, was heisst NonPlusUltra ? Und woran misst man ein NPU ?
> Was nützt das allergeilste Rütchen, wenns mir einfach nicht liegt ?
> 
> basti


 
Wohl war!!!#6  Und nu? Werden wir wieder zum Ansitzangler ! Nee, quatsch!

@Basti

gib mal nen Tip!? :m  Oder ist es doch besser in nen Laden zu gehen um sich die Ruten vor Ort anzusehen? Da geht's nämlich schon los. Beim Spezi gibt's die Henk Simonz nicht. Und die Rozemeijer hat mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gefallen. Die ist mir viel zu hart...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Jop, also ich würde auf jeden Fall in den Läden schauen, bzw. bei Deinen Kollegen mal schauen womit die fischen & dann mal ne Rute vor Ort inna Hand nehmen.
Nie würde ich auf Ratschläge von anderen eine Rute kaufen, ohne sie zuvor inna Hand gehabt zu haben .. das ging schon oft schief.

Wäre ja gefährlich, wenn wir alle auf die gleiche "Frau" stehen würden 

Gibts da bei Euch nicht irgendwo nen -Rod's World- inna Nähe ? da wirds doch bissl Auswahl geben vermutlich. Oder ?

basti


----------



## BeeJay (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> mhhh, was heisst NonPlusUltra ? Und woran misst man ein NPU ?


Zumindest macht man mit der Rute nicht allzuviel falsch. 

BeeJay


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@Basti

Rod's World gibt es in Halle. Gar nicht mal so weit weg. Du meinst dort kann ich unter Umständen fündig werden? Na mal sehen, schon dank schon mal vor ab für den Tip!!!

@BeeJay

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

@Geraetefetischist

Äh, ja. Die Titan mit den gleichen Wg. Angaben ist keine Multirute, da habe ich schon wieder nicht aufgepasst. Und die Titan Baitcaster ist mit 20-40g nicht ausgelastet, das ist ein richtiges Brett.



> Von Pezon&michel gibts gar keine Infos, oder?


Ich habe beim besten Willen keine gefunden, obwohl ich immer nur gutes höre#c 



> Man ist das hier ne Mickrige auswahl, in USA gibts Hunderte,


 
Das ist wohl bei vielen Dingen so. Ich wette aber, das sich das in den nächsten Jahren ändern wird, die Kunstköder haben ja in den letzten Jahren sozusagen als "Vorhut" schon zu einem großen Teil ihren Weg gefunden, die passenden Ruten und Rollen sind dann doch die nächste logische Konsequenz. Auch aus Japan wird wohl viel kommen, da dürfte dann der Illex-Hype (was nichts gegen die Geräte sagen soll), wegbereitend sein.

Mir fällt tatsächlich noch was ein, ohne etwas über die Qualität sagen zu können:
Von Cormoran gibt (gab?) es aus der "Speciland"-Serie Vertikalruten, auch als Multiausführung. 

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ... von Cormoran gibt (gab?) es aus der "Speciland"-Serie Vertikalruten, auch als Multiausführung. ....



Yupp, Gunni hat recht... die Stationärausführung stand nämlich auch auf meinem Auswahl-Zettel... hab mir die Rute jetzt aber nicht mehr zur Ansicht bestellt und kann demzufolge keine weitergehenden Infos zum Blank und zur Ausstattung geben...

... hier auf jeden Fall eine Quelle zum luschern...

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/188.pdf


----------



## Kurzer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Cormoran?#t  Ich weiß nicht ... Sooo toll finde ich das Angeltackel von diesem Hersteller eigentlich nicht #d , lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



> Zitat von Gunni77
> ... von Cormoran gibt (gab?) es aus der "Speciland"-Serie Vertikalruten, auch als Multiausführung. ....



Nun ja, die 2tlg 1,95m (1,80m kenn ich nicht) ausführung hat exakt 6 Ringe in der Multiversion... bissel wenig für meinen Geschmack
Das ist daher imo ein Marketinggag (weil eher Mittelmässige Stationärrollenrute mit Fingerhaken denn Multirollengeeignet)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo

Gut...

Hat schon mal jemand die Antares Casting in den Fingern gehabt?  Gibts auch einteilig ab 1.80m, glaube ich

Dabei noch ne Daiwa Viento 100L.....sieht zumindest scharf aus.

Gruß


----------



## Kurzer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin Vertikalgemeinde,

hatte gestern eine Trianarute in der Hand, Wurfgewicht lag bei um die 20 gr., kennt jemand von euch die Marke? Wie die Rute genau hieß kann ich Euch jetzt nicht sagen. Es war eine 2'teilige um die 1,80m lang.


----------



## Kurzer (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin Gemeinde,

noch nie jemand von Euch etwas von dieser Marke / Rute gehört?


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin, moin,

der Laden von Uli Beyer liefert echt fix, gerade hab ich mein GLS-Paket mit den beiden Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging in Empfang nehmen können. #6

Ich muss sagen, dass ich in Relation zu dem günstigen Preis vom ersten Eindruck her absolut begeistert bin. :k 

Die Rozemeijer Vertical Jigging ist sehr leicht, schlank, liegt wirklich gut in der Hand und die Verarbeitung ist ohne Makel. Mit einer kleinen 2500er Shimano Technium ist die Rute im Griff perfekt ausbalanciert. Die 12-16 Gramm Ködergewichtsvariante ist recht straff, aber für meinen Geschmack absolut nicht hart. Sagen wir mal eher, dass sie weicher für mich nicht hätte sein dürfen. 6+1 Beringung mit eher kleinen Ringduchmessern, die Aktion der Rute ist schon eher eine Spitzenaktion, bei Belastung biegt sich die Rute wie nachher auch ersichtlich maximal im ersten Drittel des Blanks, das Rückgrat ist sehr straff. Muss man sicherlich etwas gefühlvoller drillen, aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.

So, jetzt noch ein paar Pics... ich habe die Schutzfolie vom Kork für die Bilder noch nicht entfernt, weil alles etwas schneller gehen mußte.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen, dass ich in Relation zu dem günstigen Preis vom ersten Eindruck her absolut begeistert bin. :k



Na das ist doch fein 



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Die 12-16 Gramm Ködergewichtsvariante ist recht straff, aber für meinen Geschmack absolut nicht hart. Sagen wir mal eher, dass sie weicher für mich nicht hätte sein dürfen.



Ojemine  ... aber da sieht man mal wieder, wie unterschiedlich die Auffassungen & Geschmäcker sein können !
Ich hoffe Du kommst irgendwann nochmal in Versuchung, bzw. hast mal die Möglichkeit eine weichere Rute zu fischen, um den Unterschied zu erfahren 

mfg
basti

p.s.: Maximale Erfolge mit den neuen Ruten !


----------



## vertikal (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo Pilkman,

schön, dass mit deiner neuen Vertikalrute alles geklappt hat; vermute, du nennst dich demnächst in Vertikalman um, oder?:q

Der Rollenhalter schiebt die Rolle nach oben und durch das kurze obere Korkstück kannst du die Rute jetzt halten, indem du den Rollenfuss direkt unter der Rute mit Daumen und Zeigefinger umschliesst und den Blank direkt hinter dem kurzen Kork auf dem Zeigefinger auflegst. 
Bischen ungewohnt am Anfang, aber die Bisse merkste dadurch gut!

Viel Erfolg, und freu mich schon auf Fangfotos von dir!#6


----------



## schroe (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



> Hat schon mal jemand die Antares Casting in den Fingern gehabt? Gibts auch einteilig ab 1.80m, glaube ich



@Gunni77,

ja, die 180er verwende ich als leichte Baitcaster. Zum Vertikal-Fischen hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit. Die Aktion ist nicht ganz so spitzenbetont, wie bei Pilkmans Rozemeijer.

Zum Vergleich habe ich mal einen E-Fisch daneben gelegt.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@ Meridian

Stimmt, die Geschmäcker sind wirklich verschieden und Auffassungen von Blankhärten erst recht. Hat man ja auch schon aus den Postings lesen können, als z.B. The_Doctor die 12-16 Gramm-Variante als für sein Gefühl etwas zu weich beschrieben hat und mit der härteren 16-22 Gramm besser klar kommt.

Naja, ich denke, dass ich mit der Rute ganz zufrieden sein werde. Dass sie bzgl. Drillspaß und -sicherheit ruhig hätte etwas weicher ausfallen können, steht ja wieder auf ´nem anderen Blatt... 

@ Vertikal

Nee, also die Namensänderung in dieser Richtung wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann doch etwas vermessen oder selbstüberschätzend.  :m

Ich hoffe aber auch, dass ich bald mal mit einem hübschen Fangbild hier im Board auftauchen kann, Spaß werd ich mit der Rute sicherlich haben.

Nochmal wegen Deiner "Rutenhalteart"... ich hatte sowas schon bei den Bildern und Videos von dem Herrn Isaiasch gesehen, sah irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Muss ich mal probieren. #6


----------



## Kurzer (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@Pikman

na herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spass und "tight lines"!!! Bin schon auf Deinen ersten Testbericht gespannt!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo Vertikalgemeinde,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme das von Euch noch keiner dazu gekommen ist seine neuen Ruten zu testen?


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... gehe ich recht in der Annahme das von Euch noch keiner dazu gekommen ist seine neuen Ruten zu testen?



So ist es. :c 

Meine Rozemeijer ist bisher nur Wohnzimmerdeko. Wir haben hier ständige Wetterschwankungen, will sagen das Eis ist auf den interessanten Gewässern noch nicht dick genug, hindert einen aber gleichzeitig am Bootsangeln. |gr: 

Aber man ist ja geduldig.


----------



## Kurzer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@Pilkman

wir Angler haben es schon nicht leicht...das kenne ich! ;->
Aber Geduld ist ja das was uns ausmacht!!!


----------



## the doctor (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

@ Kurzer....

wie noch keine Zeit zum testen....(komme gerade eban von nem 3stündigen Trip -nichts)
Ich fisch die Rozemeijer ja schon seit gut einem Jahr und über diese Rute kann ich mich garnicht beklagen....
Habe ja die 16-22gr. Variante - liegt mir besser
Vorher hatte ich die 12 - 16gr. Rute
und ich kann über beide Ruten absolut nichts negatives berichten!!!
Die Ruten wollen und wollen nicht kaputt gehen!!:m:m:m
Hatte sogar mit der leichteren Ausführung mal nen Stahlkahn bei gutem Wind durch einen fetten Hänger halten können und mich rangezogen.
Die Rute stand zwar arg im Halbkreis, aber Respekt!!!#6

Ich fische die Rute allerdings mit ner 1000 er Rolle


----------



## Pilkman (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Rozemeijer Vertical Jigging mal mit auf´s Eis genommen und eingeweiht. Gerne hätte ich es ja mit einigen schicken Barschen getan, aber die haben sich leider heute etwas geziert... über 20 gehackte Löcher und mit Echo gelotete Tiefen zwischen 7 und 13 Metern, aber nicht ein Anfasser auf kleine Zocker, Balancepilker und Fin-S Fish am leichten Erie-Kopf....  ... dafür hat einen das Wetter mit knackigen 13 Grad unter Null und zu Beginn strahlendem Sonnenschein verwöhnt... #6

Wir hatten uns extra gegen den Schweriner Außensee und für ein kleineres Alternativgewässer entschieden, weil dort in der Woche auf dem Eis schon ordentlich was los war... nicht auszudenken, was an einem Samstag da abgegangen sein muss.

Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Pics von der schönen Stimmung knipsen und einstellen, aber das Akku meiner Sony hat mir bei der Kälte einen gehörigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht... auf ging das Objektiv noch, aber dann war Sense mit der Energieversorgung... |rolleyes 

Egal, auf jeden Fall hat die Rozemeijer absolut Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon, mit dem Teil vom Boot zu "vertikalen", wenn die Gewässer wieder frei sein sollten... :q ... trotz des günstigen Preises vermittelt mir die Rute ein super Gefühl für den Köder und man bekommt z.B. den Fin-S Fish selbst mit leichten Zupfern zum Zittern und Tanzen. Ganz kleine Zocker von 7 Gramm und weniger führt man zwar besser an einer leichteren Rute, alles andere ab ca. 10 Gramm Ködergesamtgewicht macht aber Spaß und läßt sich gut führen.

Schöne Rute, ich bin sehr zufrieden! Vielen Dank nochmal für die nette Beratung in der Auswahlfrage! #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hab mir heut auffer Boot von Leo´s Angelshop die Rozemeijer Jointed Vertikel Casting in 1,95m und 15gr. geholt als Multiversion, 2teilig.
Kennt einer ne für Multianfänger und die Rute/den Zweck gut geignete Multi? Sollte nich so teuer sein...:m 

LG by Andy


----------



## Pilkman (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Moin Andy,

ich habe mir auf Empfehlung von Marc von Jerkbait.com für knapp 90 Euronen die Shimano Cardiff 201 geholt... siehe hier... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1022280&postcount=32

Schnuckeliges kleines Teil, was auch auf Deiner leichten Rute nicht überdimensioniert aussehen dürfte. Ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich zu einer Abu Garcia 4601 gegriffen... #6


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Ich hab diese im Gebrauch:
http://www.alltackle.com/abugarcia_iar.htm

Und zwar eine 1601C (ne 2600C hab ich auch noch) aber die sind schon ziemlich klein. Die 4601 dürfte was universeller sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## krauthi (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Ich finde die Godfather auch geil, aber nur für größere Fische. Die weichere Variante heißt "Godfather Parabolic", optisch praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden, ich hab die beim Bootstreffen in Roermond bei einigen Leuten in nagelneu gesehen.
> Die Geschichte mit der weichen Rute scheint mir nur in Verbindung mit dünndrähtigeren Haken Sinn zu machen, da man die leichter angenagelt bekommt. Wie man mit einer weichen Rute einen 4/0er Babarien sicher in ein Zandermaul bekommen soll, kann ich mir nur bedingt vorstellen, belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
da kann ich dem gunni  nur zustimmen#6 

das neue model   der godfather  ist eine mischung aus dem vorgängermodell  und der  rozemeijer
das ich  die rute nun selber habe  und ich immer noch von dieser rute schwärme  kann ich jedem nur empfehlen sich die rute mal  anzuschauen und sie vieleicht mal in die hand zu nehmen

 einmal in der hand gehalten und man ist der rute verfallen

naja der preis   ist zwar etwas  teuerer  aber ich glaub   der ist auch berechtigt 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## BeeJay (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vertikalgemeinde,
> gehe ich recht in der Annahme das von Euch noch keiner dazu gekommen ist seine neuen Ruten zu testen?


Gut Ding will eben Weile haben. :q

Leider gestaltet sich das Testfischen im Moment wegen des Eises sehr schwierig. Dennoch war ich heute am Kanal, wenigstens etwas Spundwand-Test-Diggeln. 

*Die Rute: *
Pezon & Michel Spécialist Jig
* Vollausstattung mit Fuji Alconite Beringung (6+T) + Fuji Rutenhalter 
* erhältlich in 1,90m und 2,10m
* Wurfgewichte: 7-21gr bzw. 12-28gr
* Straßenpreis: 105€

*Das Testsetup:*
Pezon & Michel Spécialist Jig, 1,90m, WG 7-21gr mit TP 2500FA + Stroft GTP 6kg (Wassertiefe nur 5m, daher keine unnötig dünne Schnur gewählt).

Für mich war speziell das Verhalten der leichteren Variante mit 7-21gr WG gegenüber der auch erhältlichen 12-28gr Version interessant. Um die Sache mit ein paar Vergleichszahlen zu anderen Ruten zu unterfüttern, hier das Gewicht brutto mit TP 2500FA...





...und noch einmal die Rute netto...




Ich denke, ermüdungsfreies Fischen ist also garantiert. 
Hier mein "Testsetup" für das *fast* Vertikal-Zanderangeln an der Spundwand:




Im Gegensatz zur Rozemeijer Rute, die mit einem Gegengewicht in der Endkappe aufwartet, ist der Blank der P&M filigraner und ohne Hilfsmittel mit einer 2500er Rolle praktisch ausbalanciert. Der Griff ist gut zu fassen, wodurch die Rute sauber in der Hand liegt.




Das Weitwinkel täuscht hier etwas, aber mir ging es in dem Bild mehr darum, ein kleines Manko der Rute aufzuzeigen. Der Spitzen- und die ersten beiden Leitringe sind sehr klein ausgefallen, sodass die Eisbildung beim Winterfischen unter Umständen etwas nervig werden kann. Dies war für mich heute trotz der -5°C absolut erträglich.




Das Handling ist so, wie ich es von einer Vertikal-/Jigrute erwartet hatte. Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich kein Bild von der Biegelinie gemacht habe, allerdings gleicht sie fast der der oben gezeigten Rozemeijer - leicht ausgedehnte Spitzenaktion, die letzten zwei Drittel der Rute mit "bumms" drin. 

Wahrscheinlich würden eingefleischte Vertikalangler eher zur schwereren Variante mit -28gr WG tendieren, aber ich empfand den Kontakt zum Köder trotz allem als sehr direkt.




Bei der Spécialist Jig ist die Transportlänge durch das abnehmbare Handteil mit <1,62m absolut im grünen Bereich. Man behält die Vorteile einer einteiligen Rute, bei erträglichem Transportmaß.




*Zusammenfassung:*
Positiv:
* sehr leichte, ohne Zusatzgewichte ausbalancierte Rute (Rolle reicht vollkommen)
* Fuji-Vollaustattung (Ringe & Rollenhalter)
* gute Wurfeigenschatften (>35m mit 4'' Salt Shaker + 10gr Erie keine Problem)
* Rute einteilig aber durch abnehmbaren Griff nur 1,62 lang
* mit 105€ Straßenpreis absolut empfehlenswert

Negativ:
* Spitzenring + zwei folgende Ringe besitzen relativ kleinen Durchmesser - Eisbildung im Winter
* Duplon ist nicht jedermanns Sache und nimmt "Brombeerkontakte" übel
* die Hakenöse ist etwas kantig und kann im schlimmsten Fall die Schnur beschädigen, Shimano z.B. setzt diese Version daher kaum/nicht mehr ein

Fazit: Solide und sorgfältig gebaute Rute. Durch die Kombination des sehr guten Blanks mit der Fuji-Vollausstattung, stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, obwohl man fürs gleiche Geld zwei Rozemeijers bekommen würde.
Der wesentliche Vorteil, der mich zur leichteren Version der Spécialist Jig greifen ließ ist, dass der Blank auch beim Wurfangeln eine sehr gute Figur macht. Das dürfte speziell (Gelegenheits)Boots- und Uferangler freuen.
Freunde der kleinen 7cm Salmo Slider oder der Fox-Microjerks, werden bei der Wurfangelei mit dieser Rute übrigens auch viel Spass haben. :q

Für mich ist die P&M Spécialist Jig ein absolutes Spassgerät, das nicht nur zum Vertikalangeln taugt. 

Immerhin gab es auch eine gewisse Rückmeldung der "Kundschaft" - ein Durchschnitts-Zanderchen, aber die Einweihung der Rute ist damit durchaus gelungen... 
Ich hoffe, der Bericht hilft euch etwas weiter.
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Wow, klasse Beejay! #6 

Werde mir doch keine Multi zulegen, haben gestern mal meine Mitchell 308x drangeschraubt und tadaaaa: wunderbar ausbalanciert, man muss allerdings wegen dem "pistolenknauf" so halten dass nur der kleine finger hinter der rolle ist, der zeigefinger liegt am blank - aber ich denke so negativ ist das nicht...:m  Dann noch Rücklaufsperre raus um schnur geben zu können - go!

LG by Andy


----------



## BeeJay (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, klasse Beejay! #6


Dankeschön (...auch den anderen, die mich über ICQ & Skype kontaktiert haben).
TL, #h

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

*Update* (Katalog endlich erhältlich)

:q




BeeJay #h


----------



## the doctor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hey Bee Jay

weisst du, wo ich die Rute online beziehen kann?


----------



## BeeJay (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hast ne PM. 
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Gunni77 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo



> Hast ne PM.
> #h
> 
> BeeJay


 
Bekomme ich die auch, bitte? |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

wenn alles klappt bekommen wir die Ruten demnächst ins Programm


----------



## BeeJay (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> wenn alles klappt bekommen wir die Ruten demnächst ins Programm


Sauber! Bei Dir ist der Kunde eben König. Weiter so... #6
TL, #h

BeeJay

\Edit: ...die Sache ist ja die - es gibt (soweit ich recherchiert habe) im Moment keinen "deutschen" Onlineshop, der P&M führt...


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

deswegen wollen wir ja die ersten sein

ist nur wie immer alles eine Frage der Lieferfähigkeit von Illex....


----------



## not_a_pro (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hi!

Ich angle häufig am Datteln Hamm Kanal und hab schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt, es mal vertikal an den Spundwänden zu versuchen. Wäre eine der oben genannten Ruten dafür auch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hy Nap !

Mit Sicherheit doch, denn dieser Thread handelt doch um besagte Ruten & die damit verbundene Thematik 

mfg
basti


----------



## not_a_pro (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

kk dann werd ich mir auch mal eine besorgen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

hheheheh ... wünsche Dir viel Spass mit Deiner neuen Rute & wir würden uns über ein paar Fotos oder einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht sehr freuen !

MFG
basti


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



> häufig am Datteln Hamm Kanal und hab schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt, es mal vertikal an den Spundwänden zu versuchen. Wäre eine der oben genannten Ruten dafür auch zu gebrauchen?



Nun die Ruten sind mit sicherheit brauchbar, würde aber zum besseren Abstandhalten eher ne Längere empfehlen.

Und Bedenken, dass der Kanal an den Ränden auch nicht immer tief ist. Teils ist nach 50cm schluss, sieht man nur nicht, wegen der Wassertrübung. Ich weiss nicht, ob man da überhaupt gut Vertikalfischen kann.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Gut Holger, natürlich hätte man ihn noch fragen können, ob er mit nem Boot fischt, oder aber eben nicht. Ich nahm an, die Aktion sollte vom Boot steigen 

mfg
basti


----------



## not_a_pro (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Danke für die Ratschläge.
Bootangeln ist leider verboten im Kanal.

@Holger, mir sind keine Stellen bekannt, an denen der Kanal nur 50cm tief ist. Kannst du mir sagen, wo solche Stellen sind?


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Sooo, ich mußte doch glatt nochmal den im Februar eingeschlafenen Thread ausgraben... :q

... nämlich um BeeJay ein digges Kompliment für seine Beschreibung der Pezon&Michel Specialist Jig auszusprechen. #6

Ich habe vorhin meine Specialist Jig in 2,10m und 7-21 Gramm geliefert bekommen und mußte natürlich erstmal beäugen, biegen, ziehen...  ... der Stecken ist vom ersten Trockeneindruck wirklich genial! Ich möchte die Pezon&Michel als meine mittlere Bootsspinnrute einsetzen und bin aufgrund der Beringung und dem Handling absolut optimistisch, dass ich da die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

Mal schauen, vielleicht werd ich heut abend nochmal ein paar Würfe am See machen und verschiedene Köder durch probieren.... #6


----------



## Pilkman (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

´nabend! 

Sooo, hab´s nicht ausgehalten und mußte ein paar Stündchen die neue Rute einweihen. :q

Wirklich ein geiles Rütchen, was auch leichte Köder super beschleunigt und ein gutes Ködergefühl gibt. Ich habe heute ausschließlich Spinner der Größe 3 und 4 (Vibrax, Colonell und Aglia) und Blinker um 15 Gramm verwendet, bin aber auch bei kleinen Wobblern sehr optimistisch. Bis 20 Gramm gut, 25 Gramm eher grenzwertig sollte alles abdeckbar sein, was die Köderkiste her gibt. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack paßt die Wurfgewichtsangabe auf der Rute daher sehr gut. #6

Im direkten Vergleich zur Rozemeijer 12-16 Gramm fällt die Specialist Jig 7-21 Gramm etwas weicher aus und die Aktion ist auch etwas semiparabolischer, trotzdem sehr knackiges Rückgrat. 

Aufgrund der Fuji Alconite Beringung wird die Schnur von der Stationärrolle ausgehend nicht so stark "geknickt" wie bei der Rozemeijer, bei der der Leitring sehr klein ausfällt. Die Rozemeijer ist halt wirklich ´ne reine Vertikalrute, beim Werfen macht die Schnur recht starke Geräusche und die Köder fliegen demzufolge lange nicht so weit wie mit der Pezon&Michel.

Ach so, ein kleiner Hecht (grob geschätzte 60cm) und ein kleiner Barsch, mehr Interessenten gab es heute nicht, aber das stand ja heute auch nicht im Vordergrund... :q


----------



## BeeJay (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... nämlich um BeeJay ein digges Kompliment für seine Beschreibung der Pezon&Michel Specialist Jig auszusprechen. #6


 |rotwerden​


			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, ein kleiner Hecht (grob geschätzte 60cm) und ein kleiner Barsch, mehr Interessenten gab es heute nicht, aber das stand ja heute auch nicht im Vordergrund... :q


Na das ist ja ein guter Start, ich wünsche Dir maximalem Erfolg mit dem neuen "Werkzeug". |schild-g 
Bei uns geht's erst am 16.05. wieder rund (...dann bekommt meine P&M auch wieder Arbeit). :q

TL,

BeeJay


----------



## Jojo123 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Hallo ich kann dir villeicht bei den Ködern helfen nähmlich:rozemeijer octotail,Mann`s fine fish gibts kaum mehr zu kaufen deshalb wenn du ihn siehst einsaken am bestten mal googlen#q,dam efzett v tail:q,ht totther shad:vik:


----------



## taxel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*

Wenn du schnell bist: Klick Octoteil ist aktuell und sollte über Google findbar sein.

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Das die Dinger bei D. I. fangen, heißt nicht, dass sie auch bei dir fangen. :m


----------



## Hulk16 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Rozemeijer Vertikal Jigging - welche auf Barsch und Zander?*



taxel schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Das die Dinger bei D. I. fangen, heißt nicht, dass sie auch bei dir fangen. :m


 
Der war gut.......:q

Ich schätze D.I. sehr, sein Können, seine nette Art, seine Gewässerkenntnis, aber die Köder die dort super liefen fangen an meinem Haussgewässer leider nicht identisch.
Da habe ich ganz andere Favoriten.
Aber woran das liegt?
Wahrscheilich an dem Futterfischbestand in den jeweiligen Gewässern...........


----------

